# Horsewalker Help Please?



## stoneybroke (18 September 2011)

Hey - just about to put a walker in - just a 4 horse....nothing glam - inner and outer cages - anyone with experience of Kylix, Claydon or Adershot are the ones I am looking at - a Monarch did not quite fit the limited budget. Thanks so much


----------



## Vetwrap (19 September 2011)

Our livery yard has a Claydon 5 horse walker.  It is housed in a barn, so undercover and was put down on a concrete base.  It is bi-directional and is an absolute God send!  I don't know what model it is and I think that it is about 8 years old.  Every now and then, it needs some maintainence, mainly when people are a little over zealous with the directional lever and this can sometimes cause the gears to stick, but the YO has (touch wood) always been able to repair it so far.

Hope this helps in some way.


----------



## martlin (19 September 2011)

I have a 4 horse one from equestrian essentials, with outer and inner rubberised cage, fluid speed adjustment and bi-directional. I quite like it, it is very good for the budget, very low on maintenance and doesn't cost an Earth to run. It's outdoors, it has a concrete pad for the mechanism and concrete tracks for the fences, which create a tunnel for the track surface, which is hardcore/road planings under a thin layer of sand.


----------



## MillionDollar (20 September 2011)

Do NOT touch Kylix UK with a barge pole!!!

We bought a 'decent' walker off them 4 years ago and had nothing but problems. Since we've had it we've spent £1,500 trying to get it right. Kylix UK will not help at all and even sceamed down the phone at us. So we contacted Kylix Netherlands and it turns out it isn't a Kylix walker we have but a PPS (?) it just looks like a Kylix, but the mechanics are NOTHING like it should be.

It means it will not work when there is even the slightest of breezes!!! 

So in next few weeks Kylix Netherlands are sending us a brand new bottom part (the motor bit) and hopefully will sort it.

When it is working I love it as it has a big diameter 50ft, and I love the programme box and the fact it only consumes 500W per hour.

So if you go for a Kylix go to Kylix Netherlands and NOT UK!!!! as they are completely seperate.


----------



## stoneybroke (21 September 2011)

Hey thanks for the great advice - won't have one of them, hope u get sorted.


----------



## Rob Lakeside (21 September 2011)

Hi
At lakeside I put in an Aldeshot Horse walker, as the company is based in Farnham Surrey.

Excellant 
professional company, 
Excellant value of money 
Finally has come out if we had any problems.
In three years with 50 horses on the yard we only suffered From frozen pipes.


----------



## MotherGroom (29 January 2015)

Hi just read your post about Kylix, thanks for the warning! I'm just getting quotes and one is from a company called RSS in Yorkshire, could that be the one you were thinking of? If so I don't want to touch it!!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (29 January 2015)

We have Claydons at work and we have never had any problems with them. They are used for about 4 hours a day every day and apart from the odd oil change they have been grand servents.


----------



## MillionDollar (30 January 2015)

Claydon all the way!


----------



## MillionDollar (30 January 2015)

No, it was definitely PPS. The Kylix Netherlands we have now is fantastic, and working fine and a lovely company to deal with. Just remember Kylix UK is nothing to do with Kylix Netherlands. KN have tried to get legal advise about KUK but there's nothing they can do.

We also have a Claydon now which is also amazing, and again a lovely company to deal with!


----------



## MotherGroom (30 January 2015)

Thanks very much, what a minefield!! The last tenant took walker with them so trying to replace it. FYI I understand from Claydon they had stability issues and now build the arm stand on a hexagonal base as it's more stable than the square one. I've been given a good offer from a new company called Worcestershire horse walkers, ever heard of them? He said they they knew they were up against the best i.e. Claydon and Monarch so aimed to make their walker better and give a better after service! Hope you are trouble free with your from now on!


----------



## Zerotolerance (2 February 2015)

We got our new walker from Premier Horse Walkers in 2014. Great service and really good price and been absolutely fine so far. I got quotes from all the usual suspects and this was the best price.


----------



## MotherGroom (2 February 2015)

Thanks will have a look


----------



## MotherGroom (2 February 2015)

For everyone's information, my reply finally came in from Kylix UK Walkers; we asked for a quote for a reasonably priced 4 horse walker for a small private yard. They said; We don't do budget walkers, suggest you try the Internet.
They clearly don't want the business do they!!


----------



## HashRouge (2 February 2015)

I've worked for two different SJ riders and they've both had Claydon walkers. Very good, couldn't fault them at all.


----------

